# Spray gun for masonry paint



## Neil (25 May 2007)

Does anyone have any recommendations for spraying masonry paint? I need to paint my house this summer and as its quite large and has a rough-cast finish, I've been told that spraying is the way to go. A quick google search came up with this but I've no idea if this is the best type of gun to go for.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## TonyW (25 May 2007)

Have you considered HVLP sprays. I have a fairly cheap Earlex which is claimed will also spray masonary paint. Hope it does because I want to spray inside of garage!

The link in your topic just shows the spraygun so you would have to add the cost of a suitable compressor which would probably add another £100 or so. Not sure but I think you may be able to buy HVLP kit cheaper than the £267 for the seperates.

Just in case you want to have a look Link to Earlex site:
http://www.earlex.co.uk/html/hvlp_html/hv1900.htm#features

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## Neil (25 May 2007)

Hi Tony,

I would certainly consider HVLP as it would hopefully be useful for general workshop spraying. I should have said, though, that I already have a compressor which should drive a gun like the one I linked to (it certainly meets the specs they listed anyway, but maybe these are a bit optimistic :roll

Thanks for the link to the Earlex - I'll check it out.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Chris Knight (25 May 2007)

Neil,
I think you'd be better of renting an airless sprayer - they are built for this kind of job. I don't mean those feeble Burgess type sprays but something like this http://www.gleempaint.com/spraytech-epx-2255-new.html


----------



## Philly (26 May 2007)

Neil
I have used a machine similar to the one Chris has linked to - it is simply awesome and works perfectly. An silly person can use one (like I said, I used one :wink: ) and it will make for a super quick job. Well, except for the masking up........
Otherwise, why not use a roller? I did my workshop out using a roller and masonery paint. Went on well.
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## Mike.C (26 May 2007)

> Philly,
> 
> Otherwise, why not use a roller?



Philly, I don't know about using a roller on roughcast masonry, but I seem to remember in the dim and distant past that you had a HVLP spray gun system, or am I mixing you up with someone else? 
If you do own one, do you think that this type of compressor would be suitable for spraying masonry paint?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Philly (26 May 2007)

Mike
I do have a cheapo HVLP kit. Works great but you need to thin the paint. I don't think it would be much use on masonery paint (although I stand to be corrected :wink: )
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Hitch (26 May 2007)

Yup, airless sprayers are the tool for the job!

Have a paint fan of about 500mm (depending on what nozzle you use) Just stick the pickup pipe into your big tub of paint and spray away!

Very fast on large area and puts on a nice thick coat too.

8) 

Just make sure you wash it out properly!


----------



## Neil (29 May 2007)

Thanks, everyone - these airless sprayers look just the job so I'll see if I can hire one locally. Philly, I could just about roller the walls but it would be *very* hard work as the walls are so lumpy, and there is quite a big area!

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Hitch (30 May 2007)

One word of warning though Neil, they can cause a fair bit of overspray, youmove your car off your drive etc....


----------



## Neil (31 May 2007)

:lol: Advice noted - thanks, Hitch  

Cheers,
Neil


----------

